# CZ 2075 Rami Poly



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm looking for any feedback about the 2075 in Poly. Your personal experience(s) is what I'm looking for. It's at the top of my "I want it for CCW" list. I have checked the CZ forum, but haven't had much luck there. I have found prices, and company specs, but that's about all. I did find an issue about ammo OAL.
I'd rather have it than the EAA clone, I think.
Thanx


----------



## DrCelica (May 31, 2007)

I have a CZ Rami 9mm in the alloy frame. It's got 950 rds through it so far and has been a fun gun to shoot. It jammed on me 3 times in the first 100 rds with reloads so I stick with WWB and Remingtons now. It has yet to jam on me with factory ammo. My only complaint with the gun are the sights. I wish they were real night sites instead of the glow in the dark paint. Also you will need the XD Pearce extension if you're going to use the 10 rd mags. I tried to shoot with my pinky hanging off the gun and it never felt comfortable to me. The extension makes this gun a pleasure to shoot. I prefer the alloy frame over the polymer, it just feels better to me. I also like the fact that you can change the grips. 

I wouldn't get the Rami in .40SW. There are too many people having problems with theirs for me to gamble my money on one.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

DrCelica, Thanks for the feedback. I wouildn't be too concerned with a few hiccups during the break-in period. The sight issue I hadn't heard about. Easily remedied. As far as the 10 round magazine being short, I realize that those are for concealment. The CZ site shows that the gun comes with 2 magazines, the 2nd one being a 14 rounder.
I would be getting the 9mm anyway, not the .40.
I do like your point about the changeable grips on the alloy frame, and may change my preference to it because of that factor.
Other than that, I see no reason to change my mind about this choice.
Again, thank you for the feedback.


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I actually just picked up a Rami P in 9mm the other week. So far I like the gun except for a few break in hickups for now. I put 300 rounds through it the other weekend and had a few jams. They we always stuck right on the top of the ejection port, never on the right side. I watched my friend shoot it and 90% of the time it kicked cases out far to the right but every once in a while a case would be lobbed kind of weakly out the top. It did this with 3 types of ammo and several mags. The guy at the store polished the feed ramp for me and suggested that perhaps I wasn't holding it tight enough and the uncontrolled recoil was causing a case to jam every once in a while. I am going to put some more rounds through it this weekend so we'll see. For now I can buy the grip theory though. This is my first pistol so I am very inexperienced with it and pistols in general. My shooting technique probably leaves something to be desired. We shall see this weekend though. I will report back on Sunday. Other than the problem mentioned above though I love the pistol. Price is right, good capacity(esp with the extended mag), good features, and really good ergonomics in my opinion. Build quality seems really good too. Absolutly ZERO side to side play between the frame and slide. Most all metal pistols struggle with that let alone a polymer one. Feels nice and solid.


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

*update*

Well I just got back from the range and it doesn't seem like much has changed. I'de say the gun jammed about 10-12 rounds out of the 150 I shot. About the same amount as last time. There doesn't seem to be any pattern to it at all. Sometimes it would jam 2 or 3 rounds out of a clip and then sometimes it would go through another 2 or 3 clips fine before it jammed again. I am starting to think that perhaps something is up with the ejector. I was holding the gun pretty damn tight so I am tempted to say that it was not an error on my part. I am going to take it into the shop tomorrow and have them try to figure it out. I will be shooting again next weekend so I will give you another update then.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about all those jams from your "Poly". I hope that it's just a break-in thing. At 450 rounds you should be just about through with the break-in. It seems odd that it jammed more the 2nd outing.
Did you try a different weight/ configuration of ammo? I have read that the CZs are sometimes picky about digesting the longer bullets (147 gr), because of the chamber cut.
Thanks for the two reports. I hope your next outing is perfect.


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well guys this is my last and final update on the Rami. It's outta here. After my range session today I am fully convinced that there is something wrong with this gun. The only surprising thing today was that it did not jam with +p ammo. Recoil spring too stiff for regular ammo? Perhaps but regardless I still jammed 10 out of 70 rounds and it didn't matter which mag I used or how I held the gun. I have shot 6 different types of ammo, used 3 different mags, and had the chamber and feed ramp polished. Nothing has helped the problem. Several people suggested that I was "limp wristing" it which I did not rule out at first b/c I am a novice but I think I can rule that out now. I held the gun loose a crap, almost falling out of my hands, and it went through a mag fine. Then I gripped the crap out of it and it jammed a round or two. Then I gripped the crap out of it again and it was fine. Absolutely no consistency. Then I was loose again and it jammed. I rented 3 guns today to make sure that it wasn't just me messing things up. I put 100 rounds through a SA 1911 Loaded Full Size, a 100 rounds through a full size SA XD in .45, and 100 rounds through a Sig 226 9 mm. I did not have a single issue with any of these guns. These were used and abused range guns! Not only did I not have any trouble with any of these guns but I shot significantly better with them. The 1911 was very nice and felt like a typical 1911 but I actually preferred the SA XD in .45. I found it to be more controllable then the 1911 and I was more accurate with it as well. Shooting the 226 was a first time for me with Sigs and their reputation holds up with me. What a great shooting gun. Monday I will be returning my CZ Rami P and getting an XD or 226 instead. Now I am not saying all CZ's are junk so don't get mad all you CZ owners. Every manufacturer makes mistakes from time to time and I think I was just a rare unlucky customer. I am sure there are plenty of properly functioning CZ's out there. However, after shooting that XD today my money would go to that every time. Its pretty much in the same price range as most CZ's. Hope this helps someone down the road.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Man, I'm really sorry to hear that your Rami is such a failure. I'd heard of problems with the .40, but not the 9mm.
I hope you have better luck with the XD.


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I got a replacement guys. I was really suprised at how great the guys at the shop were. They refunded me in full and said that the CZ would be going back to the factory. I was tempted to go with the Springfield XD but I was really impressed with how the Sig shot last weekend and it just felt a little better in my hand. Sure it cost me a bit more but I plan on keeping this thing as long as I'm kicking and i know that this gun will do it. If you havn't shot a Sig I invite you to rent one and try it out. Some guns have great bang for your buck and some guns you get what you pay for. I believe Sigs are the latter. It costs a lot but you get a lot. Anyhow it is a Sig P226 Navy. If it's good enough for the Seals it's good enough for me. Maybe in the future I'll give a CZ a try again.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Ooooo, nice. There I go, drooling on my keyboard again.
I know I had asked about the Rami, but what I really want is a SIG 239.
Being an ex Navy man (1965-69), I like that anchor that's on it. Now I'll have to go look at the SIG website, again.
Good luck with it, and thanks for you help with the Rami info.


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

> drummin man 627 Ooooo, nice. There I go, drooling on my keyboard again.
> I know I had asked about the Rami, but what I really want is a SIG 239.


Haha, yeah it is a damn good looking gun. Just looks like what a gun should look like you know. I don't know what your preference is but if you have not held a P239 I would advise it. I don't have large hands but the P239 felt too small in my hands. I just felt like I couldn't really get a grip on it. A P229 might be a good compromise though since it is a bit more compact than the P226. Sig does have those Elite wood grips though. A bit too big for my hands but if they fit the 239 they might make it feel better.



> Being an ex Navy man (1965-69), I like that anchor that's on it. Now I'll have to go look at the SIG website, again.


As far as I know the Navy version is unique in a few areas. Of course is has the cool little anchor on it but more importantly it has an extra coating on it for extreme environments like salt water. Now I don't plan on taking this sucker to sea but I do plan on keeping it forever which could be a while since I am only 21. I figured a little extra protection would be a good investment on my investment in the long run. However regular Sigs do some with a nitron finish which is suppose to be very durable on its own. It also has a rail on the front of it. The P226 Navy is identical to the ones issued to US Navy Seals.


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Jul 8, 2007)

You probably dont have to worry too much about a Sig's protection factor. Sigs are made from stainless steel regardless of the color of the finish. The black nitron coating is just a bonus. If you get a scratch, it doesnt really matter. You can fix it with a sharpie pen if you wish.


----------



## mbott (Oct 3, 2007)

DrCelica said:


> I wouldn't get the Rami in .40SW. There are too many people having problems with theirs for me to gamble my money on one.


There is an easy fix if you have problems. Originally, mine function flawlessly for about two years. Then for some reason, it started with the failure to feed issues. Quick ramp job by CZ and it's back to being flawless.

-- 
Mike


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

sorry about your bad luck w/the rami truman565 i like the way the rami looks,congats on your new sig. you made a wise choice.
my cary gun is a 239/9mm and i love it. the action on a sig makes a lot of other guns look like toys.:smt023


----------



## clarkston_cz (May 18, 2006)

A new ejector spring from CZ-USA would have cured that RAMI P.

Yours is the first one to show problems in the postings that I've seen about the P models.

I'll be sure to pass this onward during a feedback session with CZ-USA.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Getting in on this late. Congrats on your new gun there Mr Truman. I hear nothing but good about them Sigs and it should last a life time. Good luck.


----------

